# New Lang 36 patio



## datfrodo (Aug 2, 2015)

Just arrived yesterday. Seasoning as I post this.













lang 067.jpg



__ datfrodo
__ Aug 2, 2015


















lang 056.jpg



__ datfrodo
__ Aug 2, 2015


----------



## datfrodo (Aug 2, 2015)

lang 061.jpg



__ datfrodo
__ Aug 2, 2015


















lang 052.jpg



__ datfrodo
__ Aug 2, 2015


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 2, 2015)

Congratulations!! Can't wait to see that baby in action.


----------



## twoalpha (Aug 2, 2015)

Awesome smoker. Send update on your results.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 2, 2015)

Congrats your gonna enjoy that smoker


----------



## glocksrock (Aug 2, 2015)

Very nice, did you order it specifically with the firebox on the left side?


----------



## datfrodo (Aug 3, 2015)

yes. I ordered with left hand firebox. man this baby cooks. cooks a little fast. was a breeze to hold and maintain 250.













lang 2 012.jpg



__ datfrodo
__ Aug 3, 2015


















lang 2 014.jpg



__ datfrodo
__ Aug 3, 2015


















lang 2 018.jpg



__ datfrodo
__ Aug 3, 2015






everything minus the London broil came out fantastic. two different rubs tried on the thighs as well as the bacon wrapped tenders. never done London broil before. neighbor brought one over. flavor profile was there, just over cooked. that being said, there aint none left...lol


----------



## datfrodo (Aug 3, 2015)

lang 2 002.jpg



__ datfrodo
__ Aug 3, 2015






getting her seasoned.


----------

